# Very mellow 11 week old male pup... What is Normal?



## Susanaskye (Aug 16, 2016)

I am so glad you asked about this because we have an 11 week old male and he is mellow... This isn't to say he doesn't play or bite or do all the things puppies do but he sleeps a lot and when he plays it is play... Not like he needs hours of running. He also happily hangs out in his crate while we make dinner etc. Now, we do play with him and take him out and are attentive... Sort of attachment parenting for dogs... But he is nothing like I expected in terms of energy. Not a bad thing, just wondering if this is a possible problem or just a normal variation in the breed. He comes from hunting stock and field lines. Anybody else have a "mellow" Vizsla? Thanks.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Susan, our vizsla (now ~18wks old) is quite mellow also. She likes to play chase and tear around the yard with her big bro (17mo German Shep) but when she's in the house she settles right down and generally reflects the energy level of our household. 

I am pleasantly surprised as my family had a Dalmatian puppy when I was growing up with nightmare chewing problems (furniture etc) and I was also worried based on what I had heard about vizsla's.

Our pup tires out after play and likes to take a nap or two during the day. I have been giving her partial run of the house for 2-3 hours in the am (instead of her crate) when I'm out and she seems to just sleep (no evident chewing on her chew toys etc.) so I am happy about that and crossing my fingers she keeps up the model behavior.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I think with every breed there is a definite range of activity. I think our V is on the lower end of the spectrum. At 10 mths, she has more energy than she did when she is a pup and the weather is starting to cool down a little bit here so I think that is also contributing to her energy increase but it's nothing that a 40-60minute walk doesn't cure.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There are other fairly recent posts about mellow vizslas too. Like within the last few months. This is probably a common question. If you type in on the search bar on the right of your screen it will bring up the topic.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos (8 months) is on the mellow side so far (with us, not with guests), at least compared to what I read and the couple of other vizslas I've encountered. I take him out once a day, occasionally twice, to play for about thirty minutes and he seems content the rest of the day. He loves frisbee so that is what we do mostly which is fairly intense for them, plus it's in the summer heat, so that could be playing a part. Sometimes he gets a little rowdy and will "pick" at someone for attention or play, but that is not the norm. He usually naps or gnaws on his chew toys or he'll sit and wave "bye bye" which is kind of his way of asking to do training. He also has a game he plays with my kids that they made up together called "found ya" (think play resource guarding with moving hide and seek). He loves it and he does run around some with that. He is suppose to be my running partner come December, so it will be interesting to see how that goes. I'm not a crazy distance person by any means, so I think he'll be fine even if he turns out to be truly lazy-ish.

On the flip side, he is wild when we have guests and we have people over a good bit. He is super hyper and thinks he needs to their attention nonstop. He's a completely different dog. I know people think we must be a slave to him. ;D


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> Amos (8 months) is on the mellow side so far (with us, not with guests), at least compared to what I read and the couple of other vizslas I've encountered. I take him out once a day, occasionally twice, to play for about thirty minutes and he seems content the rest of the day. He loves frisbee so that is what we do mostly which is fairly intense for them, plus it's in the summer heat, so that could be playing a part. Sometimes he gets a little rowdy and will "pick" at someone for attention or play, but that is not the norm. He usually naps or gnaws on his chew toys or he'll sit and wave "bye bye" which is kind of his way of asking to do training. He also has a game he plays with my kids that they made up together called "found ya" (think play resource guarding with moving hide and seek). He loves it and he does run around some with that. He is suppose to be my running partner come December, so it will be interesting to see how that goes. I'm not a crazy distance person by any means, so I think he'll be fine even if he turns out to be truly lazy-ish.
> 
> On the flip side, he is wild when we have guests and we have people over a good bit. He is super hyper and thinks he needs to their attention nonstop. He's a completely different dog. I know people think we must be a slave to him. ;D


I think Amos and Kaylee would get a long great haha. This is pretty much her to a tee as well. Guests or other dogs she is crazy hyper but otherwise she is content with one walk or frisbee as well


----------

